# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता : वर्ष  2013

## ingole

*दोस्तों पिछले साल की तरह इस साल भी मैं आप सभी के लिये लाया हु इस वर्ष की विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता की सारी जानकारी एक जगह*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों इस साल की विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता का फाइनल सन्तुल इंटरनेशनल कोंवेंशन सेंटर जकार्ता , इंडोनेशिया  में 28 सितम्बर को होने वाला है.*

----------


## ingole

*इस बार इस प्रतियोगिता के ६ चरण हैं जो इस प्रकार है :**
-बीच फैशन 
-ब्यूटी विद अ परपज 
- स्पोर्ट एंड फिटनेस 
-टेलेंट कॉम्पिटिशन 
-टॉप मोडल 
-वर्ल्ड फैशन डिजाइनर अवार्ड*

----------


## ingole

*आपको याद दिला दें की इस बार कुछ वजहों से स्विमसूट प्रतियोगिता आयोजित नहीं होगी , इसके बदले में बीच फैशन का विकल्प रखा गया है . स्विमसूट वाला चरण अंतर्राष्ट्रीय महिला संघ के कहने पर हटाने का फैसला किया गया है.*

----------


## ingole

*इस प्रतियोगिता का आयोजन इंडोनेशिया और साथ ही साथ दक्षिण एशिया में भी पहली बार हो रहा है.*

----------


## virat143

बहुत अच्छे इंगोले जी ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र  है

----------


## ingole

*तो सबसे पहले परिचय हो जाए इस बार की प्रतियोगियों पर :*

----------


## ingole

> बहुत अच्छे इंगोले जी ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र  है


*धन्यवाद विराट जी सूत्र पर पधारने के लिए , अगर आपने इसी विषय पर बना मेरा पिछले साल वाला सूत्र देखा होगा तो आप समझ ही जायेंगे की इसमें कितनी जानकारियाँ मिलेंगी और मनोरंजन भी होगा. पिछला वाला सूत्र मैंने सिर्फ एक दिन में ही बनाया था लेकिन इस बार मेरे पास बीस दिन का अच्छा ख़ासा समय है.*

----------


## ingole

*मिस अल्बानिया :इर्सेला कुर्ती*

----------


## ingole

*मिस अंगोला : मारिया कस्तेलो*

----------


## virat143

> *मिस अल्बानिया :इर्सेला कुर्ती*


सुंदर  है और  फिटनेस  भी  काफी  अच्छी  है

----------


## ingole

*मिस अर्जेंटाइना : मारिया टेरेसा कुस्टर*

----------


## virat143

> *मिस अंगोला : मारिया कस्तेलो*


तो ये है अंगोला की सबसे सुंदर लड़की

----------


## ingole

*मिस अरुबा : लारिसा लीयूवे*

----------


## virat143

> *मिस अर्जेंटाइना : मारिया टेरेसा कुस्टर*


ये तो फाड़ के रख देगी सबको

----------


## virat143

> *मिस अरुबा : लारिसा लीयूवे*


ये भी स्मार्ट है

----------


## ingole

> तो ये है अंगोला की सबसे सुंदर लड़की


*ह आहा हा .. मेरा कहना माँने तो इनको कोई अच्छी सूरत किराए पर ले लेनी चाहिए*

----------


## ingole

*मिस आस्ट्रेलिया : एरिन होलेन्ड*

----------


## ingole

*मिस आस्ट्रिया : ऐना केडिक*

----------


## virat143

> *ह आहा हा .. मेरा कहना माँने तो इनको कोई अच्छी सूरत किराए पर ले लेनी चाहिए*


हा हा हा बिलकुल सही कहा

----------


## virat143

> *मिस आस्ट्रेलिया : एरिन होलेन्ड*


यार माल तो foreign में ही भरा पडा है

----------


## virat143

> *मिस आस्ट्रिया : ऐना केडिक*


ये भी मस्त है

----------


## ingole

*मिस बहामास : डी'इंद्रिया बेन्निस्तर*

----------


## ingole

*मिस बारबडोस : रिजायना रामजित*

----------


## ingole

*मिस बेलारूस :मारिया विअलिच्का*

----------


## ingole

*मिस बेल्जियम :नोयिमी हापर्ट*

----------


## ingole

*मिस बेलाइज : आइदोली लोईस सेल्दिवर*

----------


## ingole

*मिस बरमूडा : कैथरीन आर्न्फील्ड*

----------


## ingole

*मिस बोलीविया : मारिया अलेजेंद्रा केस्तिलो*

----------


## ingole

*मिस बोस्निया : सांडा गुटिक*

----------


## ingole

*मिस बोत्स्वाना : रोजमेरी कियोफिटलियेत्से*

----------


## ingole

*मिस ब्राजील : सेंक्लर फ्रेंक कोनेंन*

----------


## ingole

*मिस ब्रिटिश वर्जिन आईलेंड : कीर्तिस मेलोन*

----------


## ingole

*मिस बुल्गारिया : नेंसी कार्बोइचेवा*

----------


## ingole

*मिस केमरून : डेनिस वेलेरियाना*

----------


## ingole

*मिस कनाडा : केमिली मुनरो*

----------


## ingole

*मिस चिली : केमिला एनड्राडे*

----------


## ingole

*मिस चाइना (पीपल्स रिपब्लिक): वी वी यु*

----------


## ingole

*मिस चायनीज ताइपेई : सिंजिया चेंग*

----------


## ingole

*मिस कोलंबिया : डेनियेला ओकारो*

----------


## ingole

*मिस कोस्टा रिका :यारली मारिन*

----------


## ingole

*मिस कोटे :असाता दिया*

----------


## ingole

*मिस क्रोएशिया :लाना ग्रेजेतिक*

----------


## ingole

*मिस कराकाओ :जफारिया उर्सेलीता*

----------


## ingole

*मिस साइप्रस :क्रिश्टी मेरी एजापियो*

----------


## ingole

*मिस चेक रिपब्लिक : लूसी कोवान्दोवा*

----------


## ingole

*मिस डेनमार्क :मेलेंन रीज स्क्रेंजेंन*

----------


## ingole

*मिस डोमिनिका :लिसासा आरमार शिलिंग फोर्ड*

----------


## ingole

*मिस डोमिनिकन रिपब्लिक :जोइली बर्नाट*

----------


## ingole

*मिस एक्वाडोर :लारित्जा पर्रागा*

----------


## ingole

*मिस अल-सेल्वाडोर :पाउला अनीशा अयाला हर्नांडीज*

----------


## ingole

*मिस इंग्लेंड : क्रिश्टी हेजेलवुड*

----------


## ingole

*मिस एक्वाटोरियल गुएना : restituta mifumu nguema*

----------


## ingole

*मिस इथोइपिया : GENET TSEGAY TESFAY*

----------


## ingole

*मिस फिजी : CAIREEN ERBSLEBEN*

----------


## ingole

*MISS FINLEND :MAIJA KERISALMI*

----------


## ingole

*मिस फ्रांस : मेरिन लोर्फेलिन*

----------


## sultania

> *मिस अंगोला : मारिया कस्तेलो*


लगता है अंगोला मैं बम के गोले नहीं रहते ,सब गोल है अंगोला मैं /

----------


## sultania

> *मिस एक्वाटोरियल गुएना : restituta mifumu nguema*


हम काले हैं तो क्या हुआ दिलवाले है ,हम पूरी दुनिया को चाहने वाले हैं ।

----------


## ingole

> लगता है अंगोला मैं बम के गोले नहीं रहते ,सब गोल है अंगोला मैं /





> हम काले हैं तो क्या हुआ दिलवाले है ,हम पूरी दुनिया को चाहने वाले हैं ।



मित्र शक्ल सूरत और रंग पर मत जाइए , इनको आत्मविश्वास को देखिये , ये जानती है की सिर्फ शक्ल सूरत और रंग के दम पर इनका चयन तो बिलकुल नामुमकिन है फिर भी इस प्रतियोगिता में हिस्सा ले रही है. इनके हौसले और आत्मविश्वास को सलाम...

----------


## ingole

*मिस गेबन :  BRUNILLA NOVELA EKOUMBI MOUSSADINGOU*

----------


## ingole

*MISS GEORGIA : TAMAR SHEDANIA*

----------


## ingole

*मिस जर्मनी : अमीना सबा*

----------


## ingole

*मिस घाना : CARRANZAR NAA OKAILEY SHOOTER*

----------


## ingole

*मिस जिब्राल्टर :MAROUA KHARBOOUCH*

----------


## ingole

*मिस ग्रीस : ATHINA PIKRAKI*

----------


## ingole

*MISS GUADELOUPE :SHERYNA VAN DER KOELEN*

----------


## ingole

*MISS GUAM : CAMARIN MENDIOLA*

----------


## ingole

*मिस ग्वाटेमाला : कार्ला लोरेन कुएंटो*

----------


## ingole

*MISS GUINEA : MARIYAMA DIALLO*

----------


## ingole

*MISS GUINEA-BISSAU : HENY TAVARES*

----------


## ingole

*MISS GUYANA : RUQAYYAH BOYER*

----------


## ingole

*MISS HAITI : KETSIA LIOUDY ICINA*

----------


## ingole

*मिस होंडुरस : मोनिका अलेक्सिस एल्विन गोफ*

----------


## ingole

*मिस हंगरी : अन्नामारिया राकोसी*

----------


## ingole

*मिस होन्ग कोंग चाइना : जेक्लीन वोंग*

----------


## ingole

*मिस आइसलेंड : SIGRIDUR DAGBJORT ASGEIRSDOTTIR*

----------


## ingole

*~मिस इंडिया : नवनीत ढिल्लन ~*

----------


## ingole

*मिस इंडोनेशिया : वानिया लारिसा*

----------


## ingole

*मिस आयरलेंड : अओफी वाल्श*

----------


## ingole

*मिस इटली : सारा बाडेरना*

----------


## ingole

*मिस जमैका : GINA HARGITAY*

----------


## ingole

*मिस जापान : MICHIKO TANAKA*

----------


## ingole

*मिस कजाकिस्तान : AINURA TOLEUOVA*

----------


## ingole

*MISS KENYA : WANGUI GITONGA*

----------


## ingole

*मिस कोरिया : मिन जी पार्क*

----------


## ingole

*मिस कोसोवो : ANTIGONA SEDIU*

----------


## ingole

*मिस किर्गिस्तान : ZHIBEK NUKEEVA*

----------


## ingole

*MISS LATVIA : EVA DOMBROVSKA*

----------


## ingole

*मिस लेबनान : KAREN GHRAOUI*

----------


## ingole

*मिस ल्युसोठो : MAMAHLAPE CAROLINE MATSOSO*

----------


## ingole

*मिस लिथुआनिया : RUTA ELZBIETA MAZUREVICIUTE*

----------


## ingole

*मिस मेसीडोनिया : क्रिस्टीना स्पासेनोसका*

----------


## ingole

*मिस मलेशिया : मेलिंदर भुल्लर*

----------


## ingole

*मिस माल्टा : डोना बोर्ग*

----------


## ingole

*MISS MARTINIQUE :JULIE LEBRASSEUR*

----------


## alymax

aap ki rachana kabiletarf hai janab......................

----------


## ingole

> aap ki rachana kabiletarf hai janab......................


धन्यवाद राज भाई, बहुत दिन बाद दिखे हो क्या हाल चाल हैं?

----------


## ingole

*मिस मारीसस :NATHALIE LESAGE*

----------


## alymax

> धन्यवाद राज भाई, बहुत दिन बाद दिखे हो क्या हाल चाल हैं?


sab thik hai do ek din me fir aana chalu karata hu ...............

----------


## sultania

इंगोले जी रियलेस्टिक विषयो पे सुंदरता दिखाने मैं आपका जवाब नहीं--लाजवाब

----------


## ingole

> sab thik hai do ek din me fir aana chalu karata hu ...............


सब कुछ ठीक ही चलना चाहिये राज भाई, और आपका यहाँ पर हमेशा स्वागत है..

----------


## ingole

> इंगोले जी रियलेस्टिक विषयो पे सुंदरता दिखाने मैं आपका जवाब नहीं--लाजवाब


सब कुछ आप जैसे बड़े भाइयों से ही सीखा है सुल्तानिया जी, आपके सारे सूत्रों के विषय अनोखे ही होते हैं , मैं तो खुद आपका बहुत बड़ा प्रसंसक हु.

----------


## sultania

> सब कुछ आप जैसे बड़े भाइयों से ही सीखा है सुल्तानिया जी, आपके सारे सूत्रों के विषय अनोखे ही होते हैं , मैं तो खुद आपका बहुत बड़ा प्रसंसक हु.


नहीं एसी बात नहीं ,सभी मैं कुछ विशेषताये जरूर होती है, मेरे एक सूत्र चु * दबाने मैं देशी नंबर-1 मैं आपने काफी बेहतरीन चित्र प्रस्तुत किये थे ,उन्हे जब वर्ल्ड बेस्ट फोरमो पे कॉपी मारा तो सभी वाह-वाह कर उठे थे।

----------


## ingole

धन्यवाद दोस्तों , अब इस शो की टी आर पी भी 3.00 से ज्यादा हो चुकी है.  जल्द ही आगे अपडेट करता हु.

----------


## ingole

*मिस मेक्सिको : MARILYN CHAGOYA TRIANA*

----------


## ingole

*MISS MOLDOVA : VALERIA TSURKAN*

----------


## ingole

*मिस मंगोलिया : PAGMADULAM SUKHBAATAR*

----------


## ingole

*मिस मोंटेनीग्रो : IVANA MILOJKO*

----------


## ingole

*मिस नामीबिया : पाउलीना मलूलू*

----------


## ingole

*मिस नेपाल : ईशानी श्रेष्ठ*

----------


## ingole

*मिस नीदरलेंड : जेक्लीन स्टीनबीक *

----------


## ingole

*मिस न्यूजीलेंड :  इला लेंग्सफोर्ड*

----------


## ingole

*मिस निकारगुआ : LUZ MERY DECENA RIVERA*

----------


## ingole

*मिस नाइजीरिया : ANNA BANNER*

----------


## jaileo

सौन्दर्य का आकर्षक खेल ............. . आभार इंगोले बन्धु।

----------


## ingole

*मिस नोर्दर्न आईलेंड : मेंगन ग्रीन*

----------


## ingole

> सौन्दर्य का आकर्षक खेल ............. . आभार इंगोले बन्धु।


धन्यवाद जय भाई, सूत्र पर आपका हार्दिक स्वागत है.

----------


## ingole

*मिस नोर्वे : अलेक्जेंड्रा मेंरी ब्लेकस्टॉर्म*

----------


## ingole

*मिस पनामा : वर्जीनिया हर्नांडीज*

----------


## ingole

*मिस पराग्वे : कोरल रुइज रईस*

----------


## ingole

*मिस पेरू : ELBA FAHSBENDER MERINO*

----------


## ingole

*मिस फिलीपींस : मेंगन यंग*

----------


## ingole

*मिस पोलेंड : KATARZYNA KRZESZOWSKA*

----------


## ingole

*मिस पुर्तगाल : एलिजाबेते रोड्रिग्स*

----------


## ingole

*मिस पोर्टो रिको : NADYALEE TORRES*

----------


## ingole

*मिस रोमानिया : ANDREEA CHIRU*

----------


## ingole

*मिस रसिया : ELMIRA ABDRAZAKOVA*

----------


## ingole

*MISS SAMOA : PENINA MAREE PAEU*

----------


## ingole

*मिस स्कोटलेंड : JAMEY BOWERS*

----------


## ingole

*मिस सर्बिया : एलेक्जेंड्रा दोक्निक*

----------


## ingole

*MISS SEYCHELLES : AGNES GERRY*

----------


## ingole

*मिस सिंगापुर : मारिया एना जेनियेरीज*

----------


## ingole

*मिस स्लोवाकिया : कोरोलिना चोमिस्तिकोवा*

----------


## ingole

*मिस स्लोवेनिया :माजा कोटिक*

----------


## ingole

*मिस साउथ अफ्रीका : मेरीलिन रामोस*

----------


## ingole

*मिस साउथ सूडान : मोदोंग मेनुएला मोग्गा*

----------


## ingole

*मिस स्पेन : एलेना इबार्बिया जिमिनीज*

----------


## ingole

*मिस श्रीलंका : इरेशा अशांकी डी सिल्वा*

----------


## ingole

*MISS ST KITTS & NEVIS : TREVICIA ADAMS*

----------


## ingole

*मिस सूरीनाम : रेचल डे ला फुयेंते*

----------


## ingole

*मिस स्वीडन : AGNETA MYHRMAN LILLIESKOLD*

----------


## ingole

*मिस स्विट्जर्लेन्ड :CINDY WILLINER*

----------


## ingole

*मिस तंजानिया : BRIGITTE LYIMO*

----------


## ingole

*मिस थाईलेंड : KANYAPHAK PHOKESOMBOON*

----------


## ingole

*मिस ट्यूनीशिया : HIBA TELMOUDI*

----------


## ingole

*मिस त्रिनिदाद & टोबेगो : SHERRECE VILLAFANA*

----------


## ingole

*मिस तुर्की : RUVEYDA OKSUZ*

----------


## ingole

*मिस उक्रेन : ANNA ZAIACHKIVSKA*

----------


## ingole

*मिस U****A: स्टेला नान्तुम्बबे*

----------


## ingole

*मिस यूनाइटेड स्टैट्स  : ओलिविया जॉर्डन*

----------


## ingole

*मिस उरुग्वे : MERCEDES BISSIO DEL PUERTO*

----------


## ingole

*मिस यु एस वर्जिन आईलेंड : PETRA CABRERA-BADIA*

----------


## ingole

*मिस उज्बेकिस्तान : GANIEVA RAKHIMA*

----------


## ingole

*मिस वेनेजुएला : करेंन सोटो*

----------


## ingole

*मिस वाल्श : गेबरियेला शॉ*

----------


## ingole

*मिस वियतनाम : थाओ लाइ हुयोंग*

----------


## ingole

*मिस जाम्बिया : CHRISTINE MWAABA*

----------


## ingole

*तो दोस्तों सारे प्रतियोगियों का परिचय यहीं पर समाप्त होता है .*

----------


## ingole

*अब एक खास नजर डालते हैं भारतीय प्रतियोगी पर :*

----------


## ingole

*भारतीय प्रतियोगी :

नाम- नवनीत ढिल्लन 
उम्र - बीस वर्ष 
ऊँचाई -170 सेंटीमीटर 

परिचय वाक्य :

**"मैं इक्कीसवी सदी की नारी का प्रतीक हु जिसकी सोच आज के जमाने के साथ कदम मिलाती है मिस वर्ल्ड का खिताब जीतना मुझे विश्व पैमाने पर एक आवाज दिलाएगा जिससे मुझे राष्ट्रीय और अंतर राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर गरीब लोगों की मदद करने में सहायता होगी."*

----------


## ingole

नवनीत का जन्म उत्तर भारत के हरियाणा प्रांत में हुआ है.

----------


## ingole

*इन्होने मिस वर्ल्ड प्रतियोगिता में अपना परिचय इस प्रकार दिया है :
*



"Namastey,                                                  My name is Navneet Kaur  Dhillon and I come from the world's largest democracy, India; a country  with a rich heritage and diverse culture. India is home to all  religions. We as a nation firmly support  the concept of universal  brotherhood. 

 I strongly believe in improving the lives of  less privileged and it is for this reason that I have been a part of  many social endeavors.

 I love horse riding, photography, gardening and playing with my pet dog. 

 I dedicate my success to my loving parents who are the pillars of my  strength and it is this strength that gives me the confidence and  determination to represent my country on this global stage.

  Winning the crown will be a dream come true and it will give me a  platform to improve the lives of less privileged in my country and  people around the world.

 I hope to make my country proud.

 Thank you. (Shukriya!)"

----------


## ingole

*नवनीत राजस्थान फैशन वीक के अवसर पर 13 मई 2013*

----------


## ingole

*लगभग एक महीने तक चलने वाली इस प्रतियोगिता का विवरण इस प्रकार है :**

3 सितम्बर : सभी प्रतियोगियों का बाली में आगमन.(रुकने का स्थान -पान पेसिफिक बाली निर्वाण रिसोर्ट )
3-7 सितम्बर : प्रतियोगियों का प्रशिक्षण, औडीशन, फिल्मिंग और रिहर्शल.
5 सितम्बर : टेलेंट और डांस औडीशन.
8 सितम्बर : विश्व सुन्दरी गोल्फ प्रतियोगिता 
8 सितम्बर : विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता उदघाटन कार्यक्रम और और स्वागत रात्री भोज.
9 सितम्बर : विश्व सुंदरी खेलकूद चेलेंज प्रारम्भिक चरण.
9 सितम्बर : विश्व सुंदरी बीच फैशन प्रारम्भिक चरण.
10 सितम्बर : विश्व सुंदरी खेलकूद चेलेंज , अंतिम चरण.
(योगकार्ता नगर भ्रमण)
(सभी प्रतियोगियों का जकार्ता आगमन)
20 सितमबर : विश्व सुंदरी टॉप मोडल फाइनल.
22-26 सितम्बर : विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता अंतिम रिहर्शल.
27 सितम्बर : विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता ड्रेस रिहर्सल.
28 सितम्बर : 63वां विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता फाइनल.
29 सितम्बर : सभी प्रतियोगियों का जकार्ता से प्रस्थान.*

----------


## ingole

*पान पेसिफिक निर्वाण रिसोर्ट*

----------


## ingole

*२० सितम्बर को होने वाले टॉप मोडल कांटेस्ट में इंडोनेशिया के ४८ डिज़ाईनर द्वारा निर्मित परिधानों का प्रदर्शन विश्व की टॉप सुंदरियों द्वारा किया जाएगा.*

----------


## ingole

*प्रदर्शित किये जाने वाले प्रमुख परिधान:*

----------


## ingole

*३ सितम्बर : प्रतियोगियों का आगमन*

----------


## ingole

*४ सितम्बर : औडीशन                       औडीशन                            औडीशन*

----------


## ingole

*५ सितम्बर : फोटो सेसन*

----------


## ingole

*५ सितम्बर : फोटो सेसन ...*

----------


## sultania

मस्त-मस्त----------

----------


## ingole

*7 सितम्बर को वर्तमान विश्व सुन्दरी* *"वेनेक्सिया यु"* *का इंडोनेशिया में आगमन हुआ. उन्होंने पहला पूरा दिन इंडोनेशिया में बिताया,जिसमे शामिल था बाली के एक महत्वपूर्ण दर्शनीय स्थान ताना लोट का भ्रमण*

----------


## ingole

*वेनेक्सिया के साथ अन्य प्रतियोगियों को भी फोटो खिंचाने का मौका मिल ही गया*

----------


## ingole

> मस्त-मस्त----------


*धन्यवाद सुल्तानिया जी , आपको क्या लगता है इस बार की बाजी भारत के हाथों में आ पाएगी क्या या फिर पिछली बार की तरह इस बार भी चाइना चालाकी कर जाएगा.*

----------


## ingole

*वैसे वेनेक्सिया इन कपड़ों में काफी आकर्षक लग रही है..*

----------


## ingole

*वेनेक्सिया ज्यादातर चाइनीज चिन्कियों के साथ में ही दिखीं.*

----------


## ingole

*राष्ट्रभक्त बंधू जिंदाबाद.. जादू की झप्पी*

----------


## ingole

*ये वियतनाम , गेबोन , ताइपेई , मकाऊ वालियां कुछ ज्यादा ही चिपक रही हैं..*

----------


## ingole

*इस तरह से फोटो खिचवाने का शौक तो मुझे भी है.*

----------


## ingole

जी भार के खाओ पियो मुफ्त का मिल रहा है तो उडाओ..

----------


## ingole

*इस फोटो में से मिस इंडिया को ढूँढने वाले नु एक सोना सा इनाम*

----------


## ingole

*झींगा लाला हु ...  झींगा लाला हु.... (बाली का पारंपरिक नृत्य -केकक kecak )*

----------


## ingole

*इनकी तो किस्मत खुल गयी..*

----------


## ingole

*लगता है भाड़े के दर्शक बुलाने पड़ेंगे , उत्साहवर्धन के लिए*

----------


## ingole

*ये है जी परफेक्ट मैच*

----------


## ingole

खुशहाल भाई हाजिर हो !!!!!!!!

----------


## KHUSHHAAL

> *लगता है भाड़े के दर्शक बुलाने पड़ेंगे , उत्साहवर्धन के लिए*


मैं आ गया हु, भाड़ा कितना मिलेगा

----------


## KHUSHHAAL

> *इस फोटो में से मिस इंडिया को ढूँढने वाले नु एक सोना सा इनाम*


वो है एक किन आरे पर हरे कपड़ों में

----------


## ingole

> मैं आ गया हु, भाड़ा कितना मिलेगा





> वो है एक किन आरे पर हरे कपड़ों में


बढ़िया .. बस ऐसे ही आ जाया करो

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

वाह जी फोटू के साथ साथ कमेँट का तड़का !
मजा आ गया जी|:):

----------


## virat143

> जी भार के खाओ पियो मुफ्त का मिल रहा है तो उडाओ..


हां हां उडाओ खाओ इंगोले भाई को तो पूछती नहीं साथ बैठने को

----------


## virat143

> *इस तरह से फोटो खिचवाने का शौक तो मुझे भी है.*


बहुत याराना लगता है

----------


## virat143

> *५ सितम्बर : फोटो सेसन ...*


उफ़ ये अदाए मार ही डालेंगी

----------


## virat143

> *वेनेक्सिया के साथ अन्य प्रतियोगियों को भी फोटो खिंचाने का मौका मिल ही गया*


दुनिया हसीनो का मेला मेले में ये दिल अकेला

----------


## virat143

आप इतने सुंदर सूत्र कैसे बनाते हो

----------


## umabua

समसामयिक एवं उत्तम सूत्र में नन्हा सा सहयोग स्वीकार करें इंगोले जी। 



बेलारूस की मारिया वैलिका और पोलैंड की कटरीना क्रिस्जोवा

----------


## umabua

ब्राजील की सुन्दरी

----------


## umabua

ब्रिटेन की क्रिस्टी हेजेल्वुड

----------


## umabua

चीन की वेइ वेइ  यु

----------


## umabua

चेक गणराज्य की लूसी कोवंदोवा

----------


## umabua

अलसल्वाडोर की पाओला वैनेस आयला फर्नांडीज

----------


## umabua

भारतीय बाला नवनीत ढिल्लन

----------


## umabua

स्काटलैंड की जिमी बावर्स

----------


## umabua

स्विट्जरलैंड की सिंडी विलिनर

----------


## umabua

टर्की की रवेंडा ओसुज

----------


## umabua

युक्रेन की अन्ना ज़िकिवसका

----------


## ingole

अत्यंत आकर्षक और सुन्दर चित्र आपने पेश किये हैं उमाजी , मजा आ गया

----------


## umabua

वेनेजुएला की करेन शोतो

----------


## umabua

वियेतनाम की थाओ ली हुआंग

----------


## umabua

> अत्यंत आकर्षक और सुन्दर चित्र आपने पेश किये हैं उमाजी , मजा आ गया




इंगोले जी, आपकी टिप्पणी से न केवल मन प्रसन्न हुआ है बल्कि ऊर्जा एवं उत्साह भी बढ़ा है। आभार एवं धन्यवाद।

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों आप तो जानते ही हैं की विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता सिर्फ एक दिन का आयोजन नहीं है, इसके विभिन्न चरण पहले से ही शुरू हो जाते हैं और अंतिम दिन सिर्फ विजेताओं के नाम की घोषणा होती है.
तो आप भी जानिये की अब तक क्या क्या हो चुका है और उसमे कौन कौन चयनित हुआ है.*

----------


## ingole

*स्पोर्ट्स चेलेंज :

इसका आयोजन हो चूका है और इसमें चयनित शीर्ष पांच प्रतियोगी इस प्रकार है :

1-बुल्गारिया 
2-इटली 
3-नीदर्लेन्ड 
4-निकारगुआ 
5-स्लोवाकिया* 

इन पांच में से शीर्षतम प्रतियोगी के नाम की घोषणा 28 सितम्बर को मुख्य आयोजन के दौरान की जायेगी ..

----------


## ingole

*बीच फैशन :* 

*दोस्तों इस प्रतियोगिता का आयोजन भी हो चुका है और शीर्ष ११ प्रतियोगियों का चयन किया जा चुका है जिनके नाम निम्नानुसार हैं :
ब्राजील 
चाइना 
फ्रांस 
घाना 
इंडोनेशिया 
इटली 
जमैका 
माल्डोवा 
फिलीपींस 
स्पेन 
उक्रेन 

( इनमे से विजेता की घोषणा भी २८ सितम्बर को की जायेगी)*

----------


## ingole

*नृत्य प्रतियोगिता ( डांसेज ऑफ़ दी वर्ल्ड)**शीर्ष दस प्रतियोगी इस प्रकार हैं :**
चिली 
चाइना 
डोमिनिकन रिपब्लिक
इंडोनेशिया 
आयरलेंड 
नामीबिया 
नेपाल 
फिलीपींस 
स्लोवाकिया 
यु एस वर्जिन आईलेंड 
स्लोवाकिया*

----------


## umabua

भारतीय प्रतियोगी इन तीनों ही स्पर्धाओं में चयनित नहीं हो सकी .......... दुखद!!

----------


## virat143

क्या भारत में टैलेंट ख़तम हो गया क्या

----------


## ingole

> भारतीय प्रतियोगी इन तीनों ही स्पर्धाओं में चयनित नहीं हो सकी .......... दुखद!!


*चिंता की कोई बात नहीं है उमाजी अभी और कई चरण बाकी है , सबसे महत्वपूर्ण है ब्यूटी विद अ परपज का अवार्ड , पिछले साल ये मिस इंडिया ने जीता था*

----------


## ingole

> क्या भारत में टैलेंट ख़तम हो गया क्या


नहीं विराट भाई , भारत में टेलेंट ख़तम नहीं हो सकता अपितु विश्व में टेलेंट की सही पहचान करने वाले कम जरुर हो गए हैं..

----------


## ingole

*इस साल एक ऐसा अवार्ड भी  है जिसे जीतने में हम भी मदद कर सकते हैं. उस अवार्ड का नाम है* *"द पीपल्स चेम्पियन"*

----------


## ingole

*इस साल हम अपने पसंदीदा प्रतियोगी को वोट कर सकते हैं और सबसे ज्यादा वोट पाने वाले को मिलेगा ये अवार्ड.*

----------


## ingole

*वोट करने के लिए हमें* *"मिस वर्ल्ड एप"** को डाउनलोड करना होगा जिससे हमें दो फ्री वोट मिलेंगे जो हम अपने पसंदीदा प्रतियोगी को दे सकते हैं.*

----------


## virat143

आप तो ज्ञान के भण्डार हो इंगोले साब

----------


## ingole

> आप तो ज्ञान के भण्डार हो इंगोले साब


सब कुछ बाबाजी की कृपा है ,बाबाजी का  चेला बनने के लिए संपर्क करे... हा हा हा हा

----------


## virat143

हा हा हा बाबाजी ने तो चाहे अनचाहे सभी को चेला बना लिया है लगभग साड़ी दुनिया को

----------


## ingole

*14 सितम्बर : बाली सफारी पार्क का भ्रमण*

----------


## ashwanimale

> सब कुछ बाबाजी की कृपा है ,बाबाजी का  चेला बनने के लिए संपर्क करे... हा हा हा हा


बाबा कैसे प्रसन्न हों? कि इच्छित फल दें! राजफाश कीजिये| सभी तरह की गोरी काली नीली पीली लम्बी छोटी मोटी पतली सुंदरियों के दर्शन कराने के लिए *शुक्रिया* इंगोले जी

----------


## ingole

*----14 सितम्बर : बाली सफारी पार्क का भ्रमण*

----------


## ingole

*14 सितम्बर : बाली सफारी पार्क का भ्रमण......*

----------


## ingole

> बाबा कैसे प्रसन्न हों? कि इच्छित फल दें! राजफाश कीजिये| सभी तरह की गोरी काली नीली पीली लम्बी छोटी मोटी पतली सुंदरियों के दर्शन कराने के लिए *शुक्रिया* इंगोले जी


आपकी बात बाबाजी तक पहुंचाई जायेगी, और आप पर उनकी कृपा अवश्य होगी .

----------


## ingole

*गरुड़ विष्णु कल्चरल पार्क*

----------


## ingole

*...गरुड़ विष्णु कल्चरल पार्क...*

----------


## virat143

क्या बात है मान गये इंगोले जी

----------


## ingole

*दिनांक 16 सितम्बर : बीच फैशन प्रतियोगिता के शीर्ष १० प्रतियोगियों का फोटोशूट*

----------


## ingole

*इंडोनेशिया

इटली 

उक्रेन

चाइना 
*

----------


## ingole

*स्पेन , जमैका , मालदोवा , फिलीपींस*

----------


## ingole

*कुछ और पेश हैं:*

----------


## ingole

*आज विश्व सुन्दरी टेलेंट प्रतियोगिता हुयी और इसके १२ शीर्ष प्रतियोगियों का चयन किया गया*

----------


## ingole

*गायन (सिंगिंग) में इन पांच देशों की सुंदरियों का चयन हुआ :
आस्ट्रेलिया , ब्रिटिश वर्जिन आईलेंड , इंडोनेशिया , उक्रेन , वेल्स*

----------


## ingole

*इन तीन देशों की सुंदरियों का चयन संगीत(म्यूजिशियन) की प्रतिभा में हुआ है :

त्रिनिदाद & टोबेगो : स्टील ड्रम 
स्लोवाकिया : वायलिन 
केमरून : ड्रम*

----------


## ingole

*चार प्रतियोगियों का चयन नृत्य की प्रतिभा की वजह से हुआ है :

कनाडा , होन्ग कोंग , डोमिनिका , पनामा*

----------


## ingole

*इन सभी बारह प्रतियोगियों के बीच में फाइनल 22 सितम्बर को होगा और उनमे से विजेता का चयन किया जायेगा लेकिन उसकी घोषणा मुख्य प्रोग्राम में 28 सितमबर को की जायेगी.*

----------


## ingole

*आज के प्रोग्राम के लिए रिहर्सल सभी प्रतियोगियों ने की थी ...*

----------


## ingole

*इस बेचारी की तो मेहनत  ही बेकार गयी.*

----------


## ingole

*ट्यूनीशिया की सुंदरी का जन्मदिन भी मनाया गया..*

----------


## ingole

*हैप्पी बर्थडे मिस ट्यूनीशिया*

----------


## ingole

*आज 20सितम्बर को विश्व सुन्दरी प्रतियोगिता स्थल पर सभी प्रतियोगियों और आयोजकों द्वारा जींस दिवस मनाया गया.


(jeans for genes day)*

----------


## ingole

*28 सितम्बर* *

दोस्तों काफी इन्तजार के बाद आखिर आज वो दिन आ गया है जब विश्व सुन्दरी प्रतियोगिता का फाइनल होगा और इस साल की विश्व सुन्दरी का चयन किया जाएगा.*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों इस वर्ष के लिए विश्व सुन्दरी का चयन हो गया है , और वो हैं 

**मेगन  यंग (फिलीपींस )*

----------


## ingole

*---------------मेगन यंग --------------*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों इस वर्ष की विश्व सुन्दरी प्रतियोगिता , फिलीपींस की सुन्दरी "मेगन यंग" के विश्व सुन्दरी बनने के साथ ही समाप्त होती है. *

----------


## comred756

इस प्रकार की प्रतियोगिताएँ अनावशयक धन कि बरबादी है

----------


## arman 007

> इस प्रकार की प्रतियोगिताएँ अनावशयक धन कि बरबादी है


i agree too.

----------


## subhashsiwach

> इस प्रकार की प्रतियोगिताएँ अनावशयक धन कि बरबादी है


बिलकुल नहीं, इन्ही प्रतियोगिताओ की वजह से ही एश्वर्या, सुष्मिता, लारा और प्रियंका आदि आज फ़िल्मी दुनिया में शीर्ष स्थान पर है अन्यथा साधारण परिवारों से आने वाली इन लड़कियों को कौन पूछता फिल्म इंडस्ट्री में |

----------


## loolugupta

> बिलकुल नहीं, इन्ही प्रतियोगिताओ की वजह से ही एश्वर्या, सुष्मिता, लारा और प्रियंका आदि आज फ़िल्मी दुनिया में शीर्ष स्थान पर है अन्यथा साधारण परिवारों से आने वाली इन लड़कियों को कौन पूछता फिल्म इंडस्ट्री में |


solah aane sahi baat kahi bhaya

----------


## Aeolian

badiya jankari hai .

----------

